# Wird dieses Bike noch hergestellt?



## speex (4. April 2015)

Hallöchen

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Commental Meta AM 1 26" in der Grösse L.
Leider ist es beim Hersteller momentan nur in XL verfügbar. Und es gibt leider keine anderen Händler die dieses Bike anbieten.
Könnte es sein dass Commencal dieses 2013er Bike nicht mehr herstellt?

Und ja ich habe schon bei Commencal nachgefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## DocThrasher (4. April 2015)

Hi speex,

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501797

Normalerweise antwortet der Support innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen.

Argh ... nen SX ... kein Meta

Was spricht denn gegen das V4?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/commencal-meta-am-origin-suspension-mountainbike-2015/rp-prod123517

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/571563-commencal-meta-am-v4-origin-650b-yellow-2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speex (4. April 2015)

Auch wenn es jetzt dämlich klingt es es mir irgendwie wichtig dass das vordere Rohr beim Reifen gebogen ist wie zum Beispiel beim Meta AM 1 26" oder wie beim Origin V3


----------



## Wayne_ (4. April 2015)

was meinst du denn mit "vorderes Rohr beim Reifen"? 
2013er Modelle werden in den seltensten Fällen 2015 noch hergestellt, sonst wär ja kein Platz für die 2016er Modelle.


----------



## speex (4. April 2015)

Ich glaube dieses Rohr heisst Downtube. Naja wie auch immer.

Mein Traumbike ist das Meta AM 1 26" ich muss es einfach haben. 
PS# Was ist das für ein Kabel was zum Sattel hoch führt.


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2015)

Vibrationsalarm 

Google: Rock Shox Reverb


----------

